# Limping



## A101 (Oct 16, 2018)

Hi all. Wondering if anyone has any experience or insight please.
Our girl is 10 months and has been limping on her back left leg for the past two months, she doesn’t seem to be in pain and only tends to limp after she’s been resting and it is worse after exercise. Vets put her on metacam which didn’t make a difference. We had xrays yesterday and they can see minor imperfections but nothing they believe would cause a limp, they are sending the xrays off to a specialist to look at. 
Anyone have any insight please ?? X


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

Sorry, I can’t be of any help, but I can imagine it’s a worrying time for you. Hope you get some answers and either some treatment that helps or reassurance that it’s not anything major.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Possibly worth referral to a physio who will be able to watch how she moves and try to find the cause and hopefully help her.

Much sympathy as Molly has suffered leg and back problems off and on for years


----------

